# Banana bread question



## amber (Jan 30, 2005)

I read Audeo's recipe for banana bread, which sounds great.  I wonder if I can substitute margarine instead of butter?  Also, can I use milk instead of buttermilk or plain yogurt?  This is the first banana bread recipe I've seen that does not call for oil or shortening.


----------



## Caine (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes, you can substitute margarine for butter, although I have no idea why anyone would want to, and you could subsititute regular milk for buttermilk or yogurt, but you will lose the particular sourness they impart in the banana bread. The butter, or in your case, margarine,  IS the shortening.


----------



## amber (Jan 30, 2005)

Caine said:
			
		

> Yes, you can substitute margarine for butter, although I have no idea why anyone would want to, and you could subsititute regular milk for buttermilk or yogurt, but you will lose the particular sourness they impart in the banana bread. The butter, or in your case, margarine,  IS the shortening.



Thanks Caine.  I've already been to the grocery store today and didnt buy butter, but have margarine on hand.  I'm sure butter would taste much better, as well as the buttermilk or yogurt, but I dont feel like running back out to the store today.  Thanks for your help!


----------

